# payslip tax deductions etc



## johnwilliams (11 Dec 2004)

could someone explain to me how tax, prsi, pensions, etc are deducted from payslips and in what order .in lay'mans terms please ,give example if possible as i find it very confusing ?


----------



## ClubMan (11 Dec 2004)

Pension contributions made through payroll are deducted first from gross pay and the remainder is your taxable pay. PRSI is then calculated on taxable pay as explained . Gross tax is also calculated on taxable pay and then your tax credits (listed on your annual statement of tax credits from _Revenue_) are deducted from the gross tax amount to give a figure for net tax. Your net pay is then gross pay minus (pension contributions plus PRSI plus net tax). Does that make sense to you? [broken link removed] might be of assistance in sanity checking your payslips/deductions. If you can't use the calculator and want to post your own personal figures (e.g. gross salary, frequence of payment - weekly, fortnightly, monthly, tax credits, pension contribution, tax band) then somebody will probably be able to calculate what your deductions and net pay should be.


----------



## Lau_Swayz (2 Apr 2010)

Dear John,

I had the same problem and had a look on the internet for answers in  forums. It is so confusing and sometimes I think that they could be doing you out of money and you wouldn't even know.

Did you find the calculator useful?

Lau


----------



## mathepac (2 Apr 2010)

The thread you have posted your question  in is more than 5 years old and it appears that "John" is no longer a forum member 

Have you tried the calculator?


----------

